# building a rail system



## gopot (Aug 22, 2015)

haven't been around awhile just so busy. Got six 4*4 vinyl post all exactly 5 foot long. I will start building next weekend and posting pictures throughout.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 23, 2015)

Why have you decided on a rail system?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 3, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Why have you decided on a rail system?




It's the way to go.
Following pics plz


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 4, 2016)

Everyone I have known who has attempted a rail system has had problems with the roots growing way too much and clogging things up, including the misters.  Four inch rails are just so small for cannabis roots.


----------

